# Ipad mini et documents word+ lecteur video



## estelllle (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais acquérir un Ipad mini mais je me pose trois questions:

- Peut on transférer des documents word d'un macbook pro à l'Ipad mini?

- Peut on transférer des films d'un macbook pro à l'Ipad mini et les lire ensuite?

et 

- Est il réellement impossible d'obtenir flashplayer?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## estelllle (26 Mai 2013)

Personne pour m'aider? S'il vous plait!


----------



## lineakd (26 Mai 2013)

> - Peut on transférer des documents word d'un macbook pro à l'Ipad mini?


@estelllle, oui, certaines applications le permettent mais la compatibilité n'est pas parfaite.


> - Peut on transférer des films d'un macbook pro à l'Ipad mini et les lire ensuite?


Oui et non, ceux en mp4 aucun problème, l'application vidéo les lira.
Pour les autres types fichiers de fichiers, il existe certaines applications qui les liront.
En ce moment, il est difficile de trouver une application qui lisent les fichiers mkv avec une bande son en ac3.


> - Est il réellement impossible d'obtenir flashplayer?


Oui, mais il est possible de lire des sites en flash avec certaines applications mais se n'est pas parfait.


----------



## Mimil5 (26 Mai 2013)

pour la lecture vidéo il existe AVPLAYER HD qui fonctionne très bien par contre l'appilcation est payante ! mais j'ai déjà tester avi,mkv sans problème


----------



## estelllle (26 Mai 2013)

J'hésite fortement entre l'ipad mini et la nexus 7! En tous les cas, Merci beaucoup!


----------

